# FS: 3 Lefty Swede Abu C3 Reels **SOLD**



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

6501, 5501, 4601 - all in excellent condition guaranteed.

** SOLD * $50 each shipped* -or- *$120 for all three shipped*


----------

